# Uber Training?



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

Any drivers go thru the optional Uber Training ($40)? Or required due to ratings or client comments? What are most important tips to get from training?


----------



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

Going in for training!
At 2 weeks newbee driving, I was dinged for:
--> 4.57 low rating
--> client comment: inappropriate behavior
--> client comment: unfamiliar with city
Okay, okay, I admit:
I tend to be chatty ,
and, I rely on Google maps, which can take highway 101 instead of 280 to Dogpatch
- not so efficient!

Hope training gets me Reactivated.
Then let me be humble: no unsolicited chat, and listen to my riders.
And, Google maps with personal geospatial knowledge override!
Cross fingers, I'll be back soon 
Uber on


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Why do you feel the need to keep talking, you are transporting uber clients, Yes i said uber clients - they are not your clients,
they are not your friends, they are not your beer buddies, most don't care about your personal views or problems, let the client lead the conversation.


----------



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep yep, learning how to be an Uber driver!
Oh, and just in case, when there's rider curiosity:
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Conversation-with-a-Cab-Driver


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Why do you feel the need to keep talking, you are transporting uber clients, Yes i said uber clients - they are not your clients,
> they are not your friends, they are not your beer buddies, most don't care about your personal views or problems, let the client lead the conversation.


I agree on most of what you said here but, my riders are my clients. They are my customers and will be treated as such. Uber doesn't have clients. They have users of their app.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

a taxi driver is the client of the taxicab company, the passenger in the taxicab is the client of the taxi driver, here in the inland empire the taxi driver's can give out business cards with personal cell number,
can offer discounts to passengers as the fare meter is not recorded, we can advertise on google,
i have had many days that i did not need taxi dispatch.

Can you do that? - NO, If uber client has a problem with you, they don't contect you, they contect uber, they are not your clients.

my goal is to get commercial insurance and tcp.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> a taxi driver is the client of the taxicab company, the passenger in the taxicab is the client of the taxi driver, here in the inland empire the taxi driver's can give out business cards with personal cell number,
> can offer discounts to passengers as the fare meter is not recorded, we can advertise on google,
> 
> Can you do that? - NO, If uber client has a problem with you, they don't contect you, they contect uber, they are not your clients.


Sorry but we just have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Sorry but we just have to agree to disagree on this one.


I also agree to disagree.

don't forget to call your best uber fare and ask them to request you for future trips,
sorry forgot, you don't have clients phone number or email, but uber has it..


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I agree on most of what you said here but, my riders are my clients. They are my customers and will be treated as such. Uber doesn't have clients. They have users of their app.


OhOh....I am a new driver and I use gps all the time. My general city knowledge is ok, but I ask the rider if they have a preferred route or if they mind using the gps (I tell them the gps also gives us a traffic update). Wonder if I will get deactivated?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I also agree to disagree.
> 
> don't forget to call your best uber fare and ask them to request you for future trips,
> sorry forgot, you don't have clients phone number or email, but uber has it..


But they have my card. They can call me


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

pamela2001 said:


> Any drivers go thru the optional Uber Training ($40)? Or required due to ratings or client comments? What are most important tips to get from training?


Uber offers training?!?! I never heard of that!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

There is one for SF drivers.

https://training.7x7executive.com


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

pamela2001 said:


> Going in for training!
> At 2 weeks newbee driving, I was dinged for:
> --> 4.57 low rating
> --> client comment: inappropriate behavior
> ...


Tip: Keep your mouth shut except for the standard "Hello, how are you? What is your destination"? It never fails for me. Most Uber riders don't want to hear from you. Let them lead the convo and you will never have a problem.


----------



## Uber_Suv (Aug 24, 2014)

I honestly think every UberX driver should take some sort of training class before they start driving in their respective cities. It should help accelerate the learning curve and help them become better drivers. I'm surprised why I haven't seen more accidents with the influx of new drivers out there.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I watched the video...


----------



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

Video online is a good start. There is version with quiz. The quiz is optional, and Not part of driver qualification. Training is next step. Uber web site shows this as optional. I did not get prompted to go thru training prior to starting my driving.

Why does Uber not require drivers to pass an online or walk-in test specifically about driver professionalism, and driver's local city Neighborhoods and major Streets in/out of city BEFORE allowing them to drive? This would help all drivers know and begin with same correct knowledge. Our forums on uberpeople.net could then rely on this training and simply respond to the training rather than question where's the training.

I am not surprised that I did not maintain 5-star rating in my first 2 weeks of driving. I am not surprised clients commented about my lack of city knowledge or unprofessional behavior. Uber allows ordinary folk to drive, folks who have never been taxi or bus or transportation drivers. If in doubt, get the training, know how Uber wants me to drive.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

pamela2001 said:


> Video online is a good start. There is version with quiz. The quiz is optional, and Not part of driver qualification. Training is next step. Uber web site shows this as optional. I did not get prompted to go thru training prior to starting my driving.
> 
> Why does Uber not require drivers to pass an online or walk-in test specifically about driver professionalism, and driver's local city Neighborhoods and major Streets in/out of city BEFORE allowing them to drive? This would help all drivers know and begin with same correct knowledge. Our forums on uberpeople.net could then rely on this training and simply respond to the training rather than question where's the training.
> 
> I am not surprised that I did not maintain 5-star rating in my first 2 weeks of driving. I am not surprised clients commented about my lack of city knowledge or unprofessional behavior. Uber allows ordinary folk to drive, folks who have never been taxi or bus or transportation drivers. If in doubt, get the training, know how Uber wants me to drive.


You are 100% correct


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> But they have my card. They can call me


I guess you can do it that way but when they call you, do you head to the pick up destination and then let the rider ping a request? Or you service on your own?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

One of the CPUC requirements is that the driver is to receive some training, Uber just does the bare minimum with a couple of videos, Lyft has a mentor ride. But there are always first time drivers out there that still have no idea what they are doing and have no one to turn to other than a few FAQs, or if they find a forum like this one.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

remy said:


> I guess you can do it that way but when they call you, do you head to the pick up destination and then let the rider ping a request? Or you service on your own?


Yes. Drive to them and have them request ride when I get there. Always keep it on the app.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Joanne said:


> There is one for SF drivers.
> 
> https://training.7x7executive.com


Now did Uber recommend this directly?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> Now did Uber recommend this directly?


Yes, this is the class they ask people with low ratings to take.


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

pamela2001 said:


> Any drivers go thru the optional Uber Training ($40)? Or required due to ratings or client comments? What are most important tips to get from training?


I'll give you some uber training. ....fetch, roll over, play dead, treat, ***** that cost money now you get 20 percent less treats and keep complaining ***** I will shut you, now welcome to uber.....Uber on *****


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Yes, this is the class they ask people with low ratings to take.


Lol, what happened to"deactivating accounts under 4.7"???


----------



## zakk the bear (Jul 8, 2014)

the turnover is highest in the SFBay. so giving people an option to take the class to be put on probational re-activation if they take the class makes sense since only people who really want/have to drive will do so. 

i had an issue with my SUV and they deactivated 3 people right in front of me even after the class. happens all the time.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

zakk the bear said:


> i had an issue with my SUV and they deactivated 3 people right in front of me even after the class. happens all the time.


Can you clarify: Was the issue with the SUV related to ratings ? Also, why did those 3 people get deactivated at the end of the class ?


----------



## zakk the bear (Jul 8, 2014)

I was at Vermont St. with a plate issue on my SUV. the guys I overheard getting deactivated were for ratings fraud, just plain ol' sucking, and failed background.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

That's really weird that in most of your cities, your riders don't like to talk to you. I've had a few that don't like to talk, but usually, I can't get them to shut up, which is fine because I like to talk, too. Uber has been in Charlotte for a while now, but I still have a lot of curious people asking me how I like it, what made me drive for Uber, etc. almost every time I pick someone up. I also have out-of-town foodies that ask me for restaurant recommendations and ask where in the city to party. I agree with allowing the rider lead the conversation, but there's nothing wrong with asking them how their day has been going and general questions. I have a 4.96 rating with Uber.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> That's really weird that in most of your cities, your riders don't like to talk to you. I've had a few that don't like to talk, but usually, I can't get them to shut up, which is fine because I like to talk, too. Uber has been in Charlotte for a while now, but I still have a lot of curious people asking me how I like it, what made me drive for Uber, etc. almost every time I pick someone up. I also have out-of-town foodies that ask me for restaurant recommendations and ask where in the city to party. I agree with allowing the rider lead the conversation, but there's nothing wrong with asking them how their day has been going and general questions. I have a 4.96 rating with Uber.


Nobody said that you shouldn't talk. It's just that most people just want to relax and enjoy the ride. Plus you're a girl and people like talking to girls lol


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> Nobody said that you shouldn't talk. It's just that most people just want to relax and enjoy the ride. Plus you're a girl and people like talking to girls lol


 Lol. Is that profiling based on gender? Jk jk. I was referring to the earlier comments.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I'm a girl and I keep quiet. The times I forget and talk, I usually end up w a 4 rating.


----------

